# KNK MAXX 24" Rhinestone Templates



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

I received my KNK Maxx 24" in the mail last week. I have been playing with it and have cut my first designs. Thanks to Sandy for her phone support. The APACHES was cut with the KNK (the filled-in helmet was one I had already set by hand, so I used that). The plain helmet was created this morning. All but 3 rhinestones came off the template, so I "re-powdered" the template and it was perfect. Long way to go, but this is so much easier than setting the designs by hand.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats great Tricia!im cutting templates on my knk groove e now!what template material are you using?make sure to watch all of sandys videos!she is really awesome with customer service!keep posting as you go!Eric


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job, Tricia! I enjoyed our class very much on Friday. You really took off!


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks...

I am using the ACS black template material. It is very sticky, but weeds like a dream. 

You're right, Sandy's videos are amazing. I have watched them so much, I can probably recite them in my sleep.

I'm cutting another one, now, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Those look great!!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Tricia, it looks good


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

I had time to work up one more design. These are actually requests for customers. I created the "BHS" and used it for 2 different colors / 2 different schools. The amazing Bronco template was made by Matt.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Nicely done. Congratulations! Isn't it great to have this long week-end to play?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice! And thanks for taking photos to share with everyone here.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

I am addicted to the MAXX. Last pictures for the day. It seems like it is taking me a while to create the designs, but then it is so much easier to duplicate them. These are orders for a local high school and middle school that I have been putting off doing.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

jnpgram said:


> I am addicted to the MAXX.


Music to my ears! 

And more great work!

You'll get faster with the designing as you get more practice. I was SO happy to see you using the hot keys on Friday. That will make the tweaking go faster and easier for sure. Don't forget to contact me if you have issues with a design and want to know if there's a faster way. I learn, too, as I tackle these challenges!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks really really good, Tricia.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks so much. It's a learning experience, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tricia, you are doing a great job and isn't it great to get templates from Matt, I love mine.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Tricia, you are doing a great job and isn't it great to get templates from Matt, I love mine.


Thanks Ruby....and yes, Matt's templates are great. I've done a design about 75 shirts for a spirit club off of one of Matt's templates. Prior to that, I was doing them by hand. Definitely a timesaver.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Today, I figured out how to do a sublimation for an existing design. In the past, I was doing them by hand and sending the client a picture and then making modifications. I was going to do the same thing, but decided to take a few minutes and watch Sandy Mc's video. AWESOME.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I could afford my cutter right now, but I can't and it is driving me nuts! I am looking at the us cutter 365MH for a starter, but there are some many other things I need also. I don't quite a bit of embroidery and with this being the beginning of school I am hoping I make enough to get my cutter.


----------

